# How do we fix America?



## Supra (May 27, 2013)

After Obama is gone, what are we going to do to fix this crap we have been in where we are spiraling down and eventually we will hit the bottom. Being a marine, really makes me sad to see my country fall apart.


----------



## creekrat (May 27, 2013)

One brick at a time chief.  Thank you for your service bro. You and our other vets.


----------



## RISE (May 27, 2013)

Changing presidents isn't going to do anything, you have to clean house of the entire congress.  Changing presidents is like putting a new band aid on a wound thats already infected.


----------



## Georgia (May 27, 2013)

Put patriots and god fearing country loving men and women in power. The right decisions will come then


----------



## Chainman (May 27, 2013)

A democracy is always temporary in nature; it simply cannot exist as a permanent form of government. A democracy will continue to exist up until the time that voters discover that they can vote themselves generous gifts from the public treasury. From that moment on, the majority always votes for the candidates who promise the most benefits from the public treasury, with the result that every democracy will finally collapse due to loose fiscal policy, which is always followed by a dictatorship.
 The average age of the world's greatest civilizations from the beginning of history has been about 200 years. During those 200 years, these nations always progressed through the following sequence: 

 From bondage to spiritual faith;
 From spiritual faith to great courage;
 From courage to liberty;
 From liberty to abundance;
 From abundance to complacency;
 From complacency to apathy;
 From apathy to dependence;
 From dependence back into bondage.


----------



## AlphaD (May 27, 2013)

Make sure that as the individual you don't give up and fight for what you believe.  You things are really f'ed up and I didn't ever think I would see it during my life, but i am, and I am not gonna give up hope that I still have a say.  You have to decide which side you are on and if its time for a civil war, well then fight for what you believe in, not what someone wants you to believe in.


----------



## AlphaD (May 27, 2013)

Oh Supra buddy, thank you for your service man, and all the other veteran individuals here at SI that make the ultimate sacrifice of protecting the United States......


----------



## Yaya (May 27, 2013)

We could start with a.cowboy riding a horse swinging his rope


----------



## BigTruck (May 27, 2013)

AlphaD said:


> Oh Supra buddy, thank you for your service man, and all the other veteran individuals here at SI that make the ultimate sacrifice of protecting the United States......



Bump for that. Thanks supra


----------



## Cashout (May 27, 2013)

The first step is simple Stop allowing the government to spend more money than it takes in.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 27, 2013)

you guys are not gonna fix anything..The powers that be want things like this


----------



## dk8594 (May 27, 2013)

Chainman said:


> A democracy is always temporary in nature; it simply cannot exist as a permanent form of government. A democracy will continue to exist up until the time that voters discover that they can vote themselves generous gifts from the public treasury. From that moment on, the majority always votes for the candidates who promise the most benefits from the public treasury, with the result that every democracy will finally collapse due to loose fiscal policy, which is always followed by a dictatorship.
> The average age of the world's greatest civilizations from the beginning of history has been about 200 years. During those 200 years, these nations always progressed through the following sequence:
> 
> From bondage to spiritual faith;
> ...



I like your analysis.  It makes sense.  Can you provide some examples of democracies that went through this cycle?


----------



## sfstud33 (May 27, 2013)

Send all the people that want to turn America into Europe over the Europe to live for a decade or two. Let them see first hand what its like to live on baked beans, fried eggs and sausage every day. America is the greatest country on earth, and its perfect the way the founding fathers intended. We dont need to be like anyone else to be regarded as a model for the world. We just need to do what we do well, create wealth through hard work.


----------



## PFM (May 27, 2013)

Bowing to the Chinese, rappers in the White house, calling Basketball players on the phone, extravagant vacations, failure to salute our military are all messages. Subliminal messages encourage a generation of already weakened, spoon fed crybabies to disregard tradition and accept loathing as a way of life.


----------



## 69nites (May 27, 2013)

There are multiple steps imo.

First, a test to vote. Not for your intelligence just if you understand the stance and voting history on the major issues.  You don't know your vote doesn't count,  period.

Next, in line with the previous step banish political parties all together. As was told by a few founding fathers the 2 party system has been the downfall of this nation. 

 for government corruption.  Here it comes.  If you steal from those that voted you in be it kickbacks,  bribes,  selling government property, using your office for any personal gain causes you to be hung for treason. This is not a pardonable offense

Nationwide popular vote for President. 

The most realistic thing to help America would be for all the bigots on the right to just plain kill themselves.  They do nothing but hurt the cause by repelling the middle.


----------



## RISE (May 27, 2013)

Once the older generation dies off, things will change.  Not many younger people care about right or left, they care about whats good for the country.  Independent party will take over in the future.


----------



## Seeker (May 27, 2013)

Get rid of all the liberals in Govt.


----------



## mistah187 (May 27, 2013)

have to find a way to limit stupid people to having so many kids. Normal people are being bred out by criminals and foreigners. And its not by accident. This is a plan they have been doing for years. Now those people are in control of voting.


----------



## Georgia (May 27, 2013)

Rome.............


----------



## BigGameHunter (May 27, 2013)

Shoot all lawyers


----------



## #TheMatrix (May 27, 2013)

im still  watching for a civil revolt.   I still have my ears peeled for a group to go beyond the tea group/occupy movement.....and use actual force.

the original tea party revolted for a percent hike in taxes.....and we're ok with inflation of taxes and prices everywhere.

civil revolt.....


----------



## PFM (May 27, 2013)

BigGameHunter said:


> Shoot all lawyers



This is absolutely accurate.


----------



## PFM (May 27, 2013)

RISE said:


> Once the older generation dies off, things will change.  Not many younger people care about right or left, they care about whats good for the country.  Independent party will take over in the future.



By the time Independents have power there is going to be too much wreckage, too many generational welfare recipients and not enough revenue coming in from the "older generation" that pays most of the taxes for the last 60 years. Remember the older generation built America after World War II.


----------



## RISE (May 27, 2013)

I 100% agree with you PFM, but how things are right now I don't see anything in sight thats going to help until things are destroyed.  The right is too busy saying "i told you so" to the left, and the left don't know what the hell their doing.  Whenever they stop measuring dicks and start working as one,is when this country will get back on it's feet.  Even that might not be enough bc we have a ton of dipshit congressmen that we need to get rid of.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (May 28, 2013)

Cashout said:


> The first step is simple Stop allowing the government to spend more money than it takes in.



Its just like cutting . Wanna loose weight huh?  Burn more then you take in. No wait that's opposite. Must be y I'm fat ha!

Seriously though Obama has not done shit to me. I still make the same amount at work (pennies) My insurance is the same and my taxes came back the same. 

I guess I will be outraged when all the evil he has done hits me in the wallet. 

I heard Bush sucked too. But I seem to remember him sending me a check for 600$ for not doing shit ! He is ahead of obama in my book lol . That was some real slick shit too b/c i found out recently that we had to pay that money back in the following tax years . But at the time I was like FUCK YEAH STIMULATE MY POCKET BITCH! 

Theres a good solution send another free tax check . That will fix everything for me MO MONEY!


----------



## PFM (May 28, 2013)

RISE said:


> I 100% agree with you PFM, but how things are right now I don't see anything in sight thats going to help until things are destroyed.  The right is too busy saying "i told you so" to the left, and the left don't know what the hell their doing.  Whenever they stop measuring dicks and start working as one,is when this country will get back on it's feet.  Even that might not be enough bc we have a ton of dipshit congressmen that we need to get rid of.



I'd like to see a Independent in office, but he'd need all those crooks under him removed to get anything done. HOR and Congress ALL need to go, no retirement, no severance pay just shit-canned.


----------



## PFM (May 28, 2013)

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> Its just like cutting . Wanna loose weight huh?  Burn more then you take in. No wait that's opposite. Must be y I'm fat ha!
> 
> Seriously though Obama has not done shit to me. I still make the same amount at work (pennies) My insurance is the same and my taxes came back the same.
> 
> ...



Obummer is purposely printing money to break the US Dollar as World Currency. Once oil isn't based on US Dollar our way of life will diminish, maybe even parish. 

Secondly.............Barack has set no example or appreciation for success, he glorifies rappers, and athletes. Romney was demonized for being a successful business owner by the left............WTF!!!!!!!


----------



## Assassin32 (May 28, 2013)

Until an independent is elected nothing will ever change. That's why I voted Gary Johnson in 2012. It's the same bullshit every election. As a proud union member and card carrying member of the NRA I am disgusted by what the Republican party is right now. Don't make me vote for a job outsourcing, greedy, fuckin mormon. Please remove all religion from politics, one has nothing to do with the other. As an atheist I don't wanna fuckin hear about god during political campaigns.


----------



## RISE (May 28, 2013)

PFM said:


> Obummer is purposely printing money to break the US Dollar as World Currency. Once oil isn't based on US Dollar our way of life will diminish, maybe even parish.
> 
> Secondly.............Barack has set no example or appreciation for success, he glorifies rappers, and athletes. Romney was demonized for being a successful business owner by the left............WTF!!!!!!!



I would have voted for Romney ( I didnt vote) but there were just as many red flags as there was with Obama.  
1.  He flip flopped his views way too often.
2.  He demonized Obamacare, but he had nothing new he would put in place.  He also put Mass though the same type of healthcare as obama wants, so he obviously does not hate obamacare.
3.  His financial ideas for america were found to be mathematically impossible, yet when this was brought to his attention he just said the people doing the math were "biased" when in fact they are a nonpartisan nonbiased company.


----------



## mistah187 (May 28, 2013)

RISE said:


> Once the older generation dies off, things will change.  Not many younger people care about right or left, they care about whats good for the country.  Independent party will take over in the future.



The only thing about this younger generation is they do not want what's good for the country, the want what makes their life easier. More and more people have a fckn sence of entitlement. I see it everyday at work.


----------



## mistah187 (May 28, 2013)

And I speak from someone who is part of this generation of slobs and lazy mfs, who want everything to b handed to them.


----------



## BigGameHunter (May 28, 2013)

Years of running a business told me Romney was going to be a flop.  All his business exp and he said nothing about reforming Workers Comp.  (Im not talking about a cap either)  Workers comp and taxes are the 2 biggest obsticles business owners face.  It also told me Obama was going to be no better.

I like 69s ideas of accountability and punishment for misconduct/treason.  I also like the idea of making each one of the HOR and Congress sub contractors.  Paying their own way, transportation, paper, staff, etc.  Let them face and fund all the problems that the working class and the people they work for then they can truly understand the consequences of bad decisions and what they cost before during and after.  Its not something your going to learn at a vo tech or even college.  Unitl thats your money being spent and your decisions either make you sucessful or make you fail they will never learn.  Ask some of the guys on here Cashout, Alpha Dog, they live it everyday.


----------



## RISE (May 28, 2013)

mistah187 said:


> The only thing about this younger generation is they do not want what's good for the country, the want what makes their life easier. More and more people have a fckn sence of entitlement. I see it everyday at work.



I blame that on technology and poor parenting.  Technology has made everything so easy, I'm waiting on a device that will wipe my ass for me.  PArents today are horrible as well, they want to treat their kids like friends instead of parent figures.  I'm not sure your age, but I was a ninties kid (your not a ninties kid if you were BORN in the ninties) and I see my generation starting to realize the importance of the exact shit we're talking about.  But the generation below me, has no fuckin clue.  But neither did I at that age.  So I think it depends on what generation we're talking about.


----------



## goodfella (May 28, 2013)

Wut do you mean after this president? Their already training and prepping that fat boy christy to take over. Like the saying goes, same shit, different day.


----------



## Cashout (May 28, 2013)

69nites said:


> There are multiple steps imo.
> 
> First, a test to vote. Not for your intelligence just if you understand the stance and voting history on the major issues.  You don't know your vote doesn't count,  period.
> 
> ...



Add "ownership of real property" to that as well - as that was the intention of the founding fathers and one position that I'd still support.
Next, if you are not gainfully employed, you don't vote.

Finally, folks need to stop building their political positions on "social issues" that are total irrelevant and get focused on strict responsibility and accountability in economic policy.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 28, 2013)

No balanced budget means Congress gets no pay.


----------



## 69nites (May 28, 2013)

Cashout said:


> Add "ownership of real property" to that as well - as that was the intention of the founding fathers and one position that I'd still support.
> Next, if you are not gainfully employed, you don't vote.
> 
> Finally, folks need to stop building their political positions on "social issues" that are total irrelevant and get focused on strict responsibility and accountability in economic policy.


I'm a Thomas Jefferson liberal.  IMO the government can stay out of social issues all together.  People can live their life however they see fit.  Whether that means being a gay cowboy, a crackhead, a successful businessman, a juicer, whatever. 

 Social right and wrong are set by society.  Now people rely on the government to tell them what they can and can not do.  Because of this no one cares about what they morally should and should not do. 

 A clusterfuck really.

 I'm actually for social aid.  If you want to receive unemployment you work for it.  4 10 hour days you work for that check.  You get one weekday off to look for work.  Late?  Don't get paid for the day. Unsatisfactory performance? Fired and can't come back for 6 months.  And this work would not be fun.


----------



## j2048b (May 28, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> No balanced budget means Congress gets no pay.



Funny u say this as we r about to go thru furloughs.... And WHEN ANYONE IN  GOVERNMENT DOES NOT GET PAID.... They eventually get paid! 

The one true way to change america is to only allow people up to 2 terms in the senate or other office... But unless u are president... U dont obtain a retirement, or anything else... U have to go back to work... Instead of staying in office for 1 term and getting a lifetime retirement and better health insurance and coverage than anyone outside washington DC


----------



## Cashout (May 28, 2013)

69nites said:


> *I'm a Thomas Jefferson liberal.*  IMO the government can stay out of social issues all together.  *People can live their life however they see fit.*  Whether that means being a gay cowboy, a crackhead, a successful businessman, a juicer, whatever.
> 
> *Social right and wrong are set by society.*  Now people rely on the government to tell them what they can and can not do.  Because of this no one cares about what they morally should and should not do.
> 
> ...



So am I. Couldn't agree more.


----------



## RISE (May 28, 2013)

I think it's the people who don't have good intent that ruin things like government staying out of social issues.  Gearheads are the only group of people that I have seen that actually care for and protect other new users and educate them to not start until they are mature enough.  You don't see that with crackheads or heroin addicts.  They will sell to anyone, young or old.  This is why the government gets into social issues, bc dumbasses can't keep it to themselves.  I remember a few years back some dumbass teenagers were putting acid in stickers and giving them out to the kids at an elementary school.  Unfortunatly steroid users like us get lumped in with this shit and the government has no other choice but to get involved.  I would like the government to force selective breeding, so then we can have our nation back and have rights like thomas jefferson envisioned.

As for wanting to be a gay cowboy, you need to take religion out of politics.  Strong religous political leaders are the ones keeping gays from having equal right, not allowing stem cell research, and many other things that will benefit us as a nation.


----------



## bubbagump (May 28, 2013)

Mother Nature has a way of douching the gene pool every now and then.  Aside from that, FUCKING ACCOUNTABILITY......


----------



## Chainman (May 29, 2013)

Good thread with lots of good ideas. Some or all of them would probably work if it wasn't to late already. As much as I hate to say it, the whole thing is going to crash down around us. I said it in another thread, and I will keep saying it. Be prepared!! It will happen fast, no time for civil war, no time to fight. We will all be in servival mode, trying to find the next meal. When you start to hear it on the news it's to late.....anyone try to buy milk, bread, or batteries right before a hurricane or a big snowstorm?


----------



## motark (May 29, 2013)

End the federal reserve. Not many know but the federal reserve is a private "company" not in any branch of the government. They print money and loan it to our government with interest. That means every dollar has interest on it so you can never get out of debt unless you borrow some more money which in turn leads to more interest/debt.

Happened in 1913 Woodrow Wilson even admitted he ****ed up and was tricked into allowing this to happen.

Honestly I think its an ingenious scheme that has been pulled off for 100 years now and probably the biggest con of all time.

“Permit me to issue and control the money of a nation, and I care not who makes its laws...”


----------



## j2048b (May 29, 2013)

motark said:


> End the federal reserve. Not many know but the federal reserve is a private "company" not in any branch of the government. They print money and loan it to our government with interest. That means every dollar has interest on it so you can never get out of debt unless you borrow some more money which in turn leads to more interest/debt.
> 
> Happened in 1913 Woodrow Wilson even admitted he ****ed up and was tricked into allowing this to happen.
> 
> ...



And no offense but who actually owns that reserve? Rothchilds, rockefellors and a ton of jewish bankers... Most high end banks have those three in common, there has been someone from both family's thru out history involved in america and their currency as well as all banks across the world! 

The IMF, and other organizations also need to go! They do more damage than they do good...


----------



## PFM (May 29, 2013)

69nites said:


> I'm a Thomas Jefferson liberal.  IMO the government can stay out of social issues all together.  People can live their life however they see fit.  Whether that means being a gay cowboy, a crackhead, a successful businessman, a juicer, whatever.
> 
> Social right and wrong are set by society.  Now people rely on the government to tell them what they can and can not do.  Because of this no one cares about what they morally should and should not do.
> 
> ...



The problem with crackheads is they breed, they have children dependent on the same welfare, housing, medical, food stamps. Those children are born with medical issues that last a lifetime all paid for by people that work. Crackheads live off tax payers, burglary, robbery and prostitution. 

As far a social aid: there are two dept. already in place. EDD and the alphabet soup of Welfare: GA, SS, FS, HA etc. 

I am far a far right Conservative that also believes people IN NEED should get assistance when NEEDED. Having 15 kids for the sole purposes of more income to buy more crack just encourages others to accept that lifestyle that drains the system.


----------



## AlphaD (May 29, 2013)

I said it before and I say it again.....*if anyone is not willing to work, then he is not to eat, either.* I believe in helping people that are in need but not ones sucking off of society and won't lift one finger to help themselves or others.


----------



## 69nites (May 29, 2013)

PFM said:


> The problem with crackheads is they breed, they have children dependent on the same welfare, housing, medical, food stamps. Those children are born with medical issues that last a lifetime all paid for by people that work. Crackheads live off tax payers, burglary, robbery and prostitution.
> 
> As far a social aid: there are two dept. already in place. EDD and the alphabet soup of Welfare: GA, SS, FS, HA etc.
> 
> I am far a far right Conservative that also believes people IN NEED should get assistance when NEEDED. Having 15 kids for the sole purposes of more income to buy more crack just encourages others to accept that lifestyle that drains the system.


The problem with that line of thinking is that you assume the system has to be designed in a way it can be taken advantage of.  

If they have to go work 10 hour days in a factory for that welfare check I don't see a problem. 

Burglary, robbery now those are crimes. Convict away on those. 

You've fallen into a preventative way of thinking.  It's no different than the people that want to get rid of guns because people can use them for bad.  

Not everyone robs people to support their habits.  There's a huge market for blow among the most successful businessmen in the country.

Drugs are a moral and personal issue not a legal one.  If the war on dis didn't exist we could have paid off the National debt 10 years ago.


----------



## motark (May 29, 2013)

j2048b said:


> And no offense but who actually owns that reserve? Rothchilds, rockefellors and a ton of jewish bankers... Most high end banks have those three in common, there has been someone from both family's thru out history involved in america and their currency as well as all banks across the world!
> 
> The IMF, and other organizations also need to go! They do more damage than they do good...



Yes! Don't know how I would take offense I totally agree with you lol. 

We will have to fix our banking system if anything is to improve, although now its most of the world's banking system so it might be too late.


----------



## TR90125 (May 30, 2013)

I have always felt every elected position should be subject to term limits.  The president, Congress, give them all one term to make change and then back to the real world.  

Additionally, I do not believe we currently have a national referendum process in place.  This is quite troubling to me given our history as a country.  Without this process in place, it seems unlikely that any of the ideas put forth in this thread have chance.  I don't see anyone in DC voting in favor of term limits.

Also on my wish list...

flat tax, with a special 50% tax rate (or higher) for registered democrats who make 7 figures or more   
abolish two party system
stricter voting standards, anything from land ownership to a specific number of years gainfully employed, which is to say welfare lifers shouldn't vote
A document that guarantees certain specific rights, I'd imagine there's at least 10 or more....that cannot be taken away


----------

